# Just found a GREAT site



## Helene4 (Aug 23, 2010)

It is:    www.joobili.com

If you plug in your travel dates and European location it will tell you of events on those dates. :whoopie:


----------



## CarolF (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Helene4, what a terrific site.  Sure to come in useful for me at some stage.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 24, 2010)

Excellent site! Gave me plenty of ideas for my trip in Oct!

Cheers


----------

